# Mixing Kribs



## starmanuk1957 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi all
Can anybody tell me if you can mix different types of kribs without hybridization taking place.
I have just got some rock kribs, and i was wondring if i could put some Pelvicachromis pulcher in with them.
They are in a 100g 5ft x2ft x2ft tank with some Malawis (yellow labs, aulancara nothing to aggressive)
Merry Christmas & happy new year to you all
Starmanuk


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Rock "Kribs" are not closely related to _Pelvicachromis_, they got that common name because the first populations to hit the hobby had colors similar to _P. pulcher_. However, they are Victorians, and prefer harder, more alkaline conditions than the real "Kribs", so they are not likely to make good tankmates. IME, they are also quite a bit more aggressive.


----------

